# 2014 Chevy Cruze - A/C off due to high engine temp



## thompsonmeg97 (Oct 29, 2019)

I drive about ten minutes down the road and the "A/C off due to high engine temp" pops up. When I look at my engine temp gauge, it won't register any temp and the gauge is at "zero." Before the "A/C off" message pops up, the gauge seems to be working fine, and then after the message pops up it goes down to zero/not registering. When I pull over, my cooling fan turns on high. It seems like the fan only comes on when the car comes to a stop. I'll be driving on the interstate and when I stop I notice the fan kick on high again. We replaced the engine coolant temperature sensor and it had no effect. 

I had a similar problem last year when it popped up and said "A/C off due to high engine temp," however when this happened before the engine temp went way up. I believe they replaced the water coolant pine and seals from the water pump to the thermostat. This solved the problem. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## thompsonmeg97 (Oct 29, 2019)

It's a 2014 Chevy Cruze with just over 100,000 miles


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Coolant bypass tube is a common leak. Which ECT did you replace? One on the water outlet is gold terminals the one on the radiator is tin terminals. I’ve experienced more issues with the radiator ECT.


----------

